# New Pokemon anime announced



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

This isn't the same as the original anime series that has been going on for over a decade. This one is completely different and its actually based off of the original games. It's called Pokemon: The Origins. Unfortunately it's just a TV special and it's only for Japan right now, but after seeing the trailer, I would hope they expand it into an actual series. I got really sick of the anime a long time ago, so I wanted to see something fresh.

Here's the trailer. Let me know what you think.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks alright, although I watched it without sound or anything. I stopped watching the other series when they introduced a zillion random pokemon that meant nothing to me.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm still crazy about the games, but the anime is kind of a thing of the past for me. Is this like a one-off?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Closed Book said:


> I'm still crazy about the games, but the anime is kind of a thing of the past for me. Is this like a one-off?


I think so. I only just heard about it, so I have no idea what it's really going to be. I think it might be a movie or something aimed at fans of the original games. It has nothing to do with the current anime.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Might be something to look out for.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Just doesn't have the magic as it once did for me, maybe because I'm not a kid anymore, and that the series degraded a bit over the years. Regardless I'll be sure to keep an eye on this.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The reason I stopped watching the original series was because it got really stale and repetitive. Every episode is the exact same. Generational shifts didn't do much to help it. And apparently by the time they got to the Black and White series, they rebooted it to a point where it was pretty much the same anime, except worse. They tried to make Team Rocket serious and competent villains, not that it mattered because they still lost every single episode. I watched snippets of it and I wondered why they ever bothered.

So that's the reason why I made this topic. This anime special probably isn't going to be the greatest thing ever, but it will be something different and a treat to those who loved the original games. It's them doing away with the current anime's stale tropes and starting over.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Loving this because of Red, and the fact it is based more on the original game.
Me and a friend got really excited about the news last night ahah, I hate the original anime. This has potential.


----------



## Bluefont (Feb 12, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The reason I stopped watching the original series was because it got really stale and repetitive. Every episode is the exact same. Generational shifts didn't do much to help it. And apparently by the time they got to the Black and White series, they rebooted it to a point where it was pretty much the same anime, except worse. They tried to make Team Rocket serious and competent villains, not that it mattered because they still lost every single episode. I watched snippets of it and I wondered why they ever bothered.
> 
> So that's the reason why I made this topic. This anime special probably isn't going to be the greatest thing ever, but it will be something different and a treat to those who loved the original games. It's them doing away with the current anime's stale tropes and starting over.


Its sad how the BW anime best wishes was actually going pretty decently until that terrible earthquake in japan happened and the had to change all their plans for the anime. Right before the earthquake they was going to air a 2-episode 2-part team plasma vs team rocket special that judging by the trailer, was going to be the most epic thing to happen in the anime in a long time.

But the earthquake happen, the originally planned storyline for the anime was scrapped, giovanni and team rocket was neglected to the meoletta arc, team plasma was neglected to the episode N arc, both of which were EXTREMELY disappointing, and the worst and shortest league ark in the anime's history aired just to make room for the completely pointless filler ark called "DA!"

Lets hope the XY anime is better.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11enlm_team-rocket-vs-team-plasma-the-whole-footage_news


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Ugh I never finished the original series >< Last ones I saw there was new people @[email protected] no pervy Brock or Jesse and James 

YESSS! LANCE of the Elite 4! lmao he was my role model growing up! <3 capes lol I still remember that ***** Agatha and all her Gengar cockblocking me!


----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

Massive hype. 

Now if Gundam: The Origin had an air date...


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

I really hope they do this, and make it a little more "adult". My generation was fine on cartoons that weren't bland and inoffensive where the plot was explained to you throughout the episode. I tried watching an episode of the anime yesterday and I just felt like it was talking down to anyone over the age of 6.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

It definitely looks like it's based more off the original games. Not gonna lie, it's definitely pretty fascinating to see Red make an appearance. I just hope the anime has slightly darker undertones, for a good change of pace. Will definitely have to check this out.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

So basically it is "Pokemon Red: The Anime."


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I would hope that the people behind the anime will eventually realize that the audience for Pokemon has transcended beyond little kids. Pokemon is a series for everybody now. I'm not saying they have to add violence and swearing in a new Pokemon anime, but they could up the badass dial just a bit and get away from the staleness of the original anime story. I get it already. Ash is destined to fail forever. I really don't need to see him go to a whole new region just to fail again, though he did actually succeed in the Orange League. That's probably why I remember that so well and not the later episodes.

I doubt the plot for Pokemon games will change anytime soon, but they did give a somewhat subtle push towards more profound story telling in Black and White since the villains were actually more developed than usual, and that twist ending. I would like to see them take that approach more in a new anime.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I would hope that the people behind the anime will eventually realize that the audience for Pokemon has transcended beyond little kids. Pokemon is a series for everybody now. I'm not saying they have to add violence and swearing in a new Pokemon anime, but they could up the badass dial just a bit and get away from the staleness of the original anime story. I get it already. Ash is destined to fail forever. I really don't need to see him go to a whole new region just to fail again, though he did actually succeed in the Orange League. That's probably why I remember that so well and not the later episodes.
> 
> I doubt the plot for Pokemon games will change anytime soon, but they did give a somewhat subtle push towards more profound story telling in Black and White since the villains were actually more developed than usual, and that twist ending. I would like to see them take that approach more in a new anime.


This 100%. One of the few things that has stopped me from watching the current version of Pokemon is the fact that they treat every season like it's Barney for 7 year olds, including the battles. I can almost guarantee that if the original series was like that, the games would have never took off like they did in the US.

They should continue the children's anime where Ash never progress and give older fans something more like the first season at least. I think it's only fair since most of them continue to support the series and they might gain more older fans a result.


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I would hope that the people behind the anime will eventually realize that the audience for Pokemon has transcended beyond little kids. Pokemon is a series for everybody now. I'm not saying they have to add violence and swearing in a new Pokemon anime, but they could up the badass dial just a bit and get away from the staleness of the original anime story. I get it already. Ash is destined to fail forever. I really don't need to see him go to a whole new region just to fail again, though he did actually succeed in the Orange League. That's probably why I remember that so well and not the later episodes.
> 
> I doubt the plot for Pokemon games will change anytime soon, but they did give a somewhat subtle push towards more profound story telling in Black and White since the villains were actually more developed than usual, and that twist ending. I would like to see them take that approach more in a new anime.


All the kids I knew thought it was silly even when we were 10, we just didn't care. I don't know who they think they're catering to, but maybe they just want to avoid irritating overprotective parents.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Secret Sparkplug said:


> All the kids I knew thought it was silly even when we were 10, we just didn't care. I don't know who they think they're catering to, but maybe they just want to avoid irritating overprotective parents.


More than likely. Most parents in the US complained that the show and first movie was "too violent" for children (whatever that means) and the creator listening and making changes effectively ruined the show.

Hopefully they right that wrong with this. If it's anything like the current series, I won't bother. They could at least have real villains again. Thay would be a start.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

sounds interesting. also red >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ash.


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

I thought this was just a movie.
And are they calling them Red and Blue?

I remember as a kid being in church, the pastor was saying pokemon was from the devil and that children shouldn't watch it. Then I looked at my mum and she said "don't worry you can it". Anyway looking forward to this.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

lol. i remember hearing about that back then. now they don't care. only reason they really cared then is because it was popular and it would get them in the news saying that. never heard any controversy from them about the SMT games. a series where you can have the devil himself fight for you.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Shynobi said:


> I remember as a kid being in church, the pastor was saying pokemon was from the devil and that children shouldn't watch it.


Given that Nintendo can release gunk like My Pokemon Ranch and still make money off of it, I'm willing to accept the possibility that the devil is behind the success of Pokemon.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

And I'm watching the sub now and I'm on episode 3, and am I wrong to think it's a little well...boring? 

Yes it's better than the current anime, but they skip over the most iconic battles in the first series. I almost wish it was 8-13 episodes so they could fit everything in.

As of now I still prefer the battles in season 1 which I never thought I'd say.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

It's four episodes long.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I watched some of it last night. It's good, but they rush through too much. I saw the first and second episodes and the last 10 minutes of the last one. That fight with Mewtwo should have been longer than that. Oh well.


----------

